# Duda sobre fusible térmico



## Edo0707 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mi duda es la siguente. En mi casa hay una secadora de pelo, pero ya no funciona, ni siquiera da vueltas el motor del ventilador, la desarme y comprobe el puente de diodos está bien, creo que es el fusible térmico, pero no se como comprarlo, el fusible térmico es igual que uno de una fuente de voltaje? Osea si está bueno nuestra continuidad y sí se quema significa que se abre? Y si es asi, eso da como consecuencia que no sirva el motor con el ventilador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2012)

Edo0707 dijo:


> el fusible térmico es igual que uno de una fuente de voltaje? Osea si está bueno nuestra continuidad y sí se quema significa que se abre? Y si es asi, eso da como consecuencia que no sirva el motor con el ventilador?


 
1º) - Si

Podés probar el motor solo con una fuente aparte


----------



## Edo0707 (Jul 2, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 1º) - Si
> 
> Podés probar el motor solo con una fuente aparte



pero el puente de diodos está en las patillas de el motor y ya había intentado probar el motor con una fuente aparte pero me provoca corto... Entonces no se como provarlo... Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2012)

Si el puente de díodos está bien y te produce corto , o la fuente es chica , o el motor está en corto. Probalo con una batería


----------



## Edo0707 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sí tienes razón, ya me funciono el motor... En conclusión x no tener continuidad el fusible térmico no funciona la secadora?. Y hay alguna manera de saber de cuanto es el fusible térmico? Para poder remplazarlo? (temperatura, amperaje y voltaje)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2012)

Pone al menos una foto o su "nombre"


----------



## edward23 (Jul 2, 2012)

busca en la etiqueta del motor y debe de decir  a que amperaje funciona este, y a partir de ahi ya tendras una idea de cuanto deberas de ponerle el fusible, y de la temperatura tendras que llevar el quemado para que por lo menos por el aspecto fisico puedan tener una idea de para que temperatura debe de ser. espero ayudarte


----------



## Edo0707 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok gracias a todos por su ayuda...


----------

